# neue Tastatur *mechanisch*



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche eine neue Tastatur. 
Da ich die flachen Tasten nicht altso mag wäre ich über eine mechanische Tastatur mit hohen Tasten sehr glücklich. 
Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich mit dem Schreiben und ab und zu wird auch mal ein Pc-Game gezockt.
Mein Vorschlag wäre die Cherry Cherry G80-3000 in 2 Variationen:
- einmal mit blauen switches (cherry)
- einmal mit schwarzen switches (cherry)

Ich habe gehört das die blauen switches sehr laut sein sollen weshalb ich mich nochmal genauer erkundigen wollte welche unterschiede die verschiedenen Typen haben um somit meine Wahl zu treffen.


Liebe grüße,
Bejing11


----------



## s|n|s (24. Oktober 2011)

Blaue switches sind leichter zu drücken. Sie besitzen die leichten Federn von cherry. Es sind die lautesten wegen einem Mechanismus, der absichtlich bei jedem Drücken ein klick macht. Für das Schreiben sind sie sehr gut geeignet wegen dem "tactilen" Tippgefühl. Daran merkt man, wann die Taste auslöst.  Die Taste löst etwa auf halbem Weg beim Durchdrücken aus. Einige mögen zum Schreiben auch das Geräusch.

Schwarze Switches gehören zu den schwersten von Cherry. Die haben ein lineares Tippgefühl. Hier merkt man nicht, wann die Taste auslöst. Deswegen drückt man die Taste oft bis zum Boden durch. Das kann beim Schreiben unangenehm werden.

Alternativ gibt es auch Cherry G80 mit clear switches. Die sind haben dieselben Federn und sind so leise wie die schwarzen, haben aber das tactile von den blauen.

Wenn du viel schreibst, bietet sich eine blaue MX Tastatur an, wegen den leichten Federn in den switches und dem tactile Feedback.


links:
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?ti...+Keyboard+Guide+-+Includes+Glossary+and+Links
Beispiel einer Cherry G80-3000 mit blauen switches

PS: gebrauchte Cherry G80-3000LSCDE in gutem Zustand gibt es ab 15,-€ + Versand.


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Okey mir ständen jetzt nur die Versionen des blauen und schwarzen Switches zur Verfügung weil cyberport und Amzaon leider keine anderen führen.

Denkt ihr Spiele wie LoL (League of Legends) und CS;S (Counterstrike) sind trotz der blauen Switches gut spielbar ?
weis einer zufällig ob ein normaler Elektrofachladen (Saturn,MM) mechanische Tastaturen führt an denen ich des Schreib/Tippgefühl mal testen könnte?

Erstmal danke für deine Erklärung.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

MM/Sat dürfte die Black Widow mir Blue Switches haben.
Allerdings sind switches totale Geschmackssache, da muss man selber ausprobieren.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Oktober 2011)

Bejing11 schrieb:


> Denkt ihr Spiele wie LoL (League of Legends) und CS;S (Counterstrike) sind trotz der blauen Switches gut spielbar ?



sicher



Bejing11 schrieb:


> weis einer zufällig ob ein normaler Elektrofachladen (Saturn,MM) mechanische Tastaturen führt an denen ich des Schreib/Tippgefühl mal testen könnte?


 Die Razer Blackwidow hat blaue switches. Die steht schon mal bei denen rum und mann kann auch testen.


EDIT: Warum eigentlich AMAZON?


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Zu diesen beiden Shops hätte ich jetzt einen schnellen Zugang. 

Okey ich werd mir die Blackwidow mal anschauen. Wenn mir der Druckpunkt zu hart ist bzw. das Klicken zu laut werd ich mir wohl die Cherry mit schwarzen Switches kaufen richtig ?


----------



## s|n|s (24. Oktober 2011)

JA.

Streng genommmen hängt es vom budget ab. Für mehr Geld gibt es mehr Auswahl. Neupreis betrachtet.


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Höhstpreis sind 60€ dafür will ich aber auch kein Schnick Schnack wie Beleuchtung oder Zusatzanschlüsse.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Oktober 2011)

cherry g80-3000 (blue, clear, black)
steelseries 6Gv2 (black)
Raptor Gaming K1 (black)

müsste im budget liegen. Auf Geizhals.at Deutschland gibts ne Suchfunktion nach dem günstigsten Anbieter. zum Beispiel für die K1 ist das der: Tas RAPTOR-GAMING K1 - Schwanthaler Computer Online Shop


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber ich will nicht unbedingt am Arbeitsplatz eine Gamertastatur liegen haben. Die Steelseries wäre zwar noch okey aber ich bekomme die Cherry G80-3000 bei Cyberport für rund 40€ und warum 20 € mehr ausgeben obwohl es keinen angemessenen Unterschied gibt.


----------



## s|n|s (24. Oktober 2011)

Arbeitsplatz les ich zum ersten mal. Auf der Arbeit PC Games? cooool
Der Preis ist heiss, da guck ich auch mal rein...


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

denkst du/ihr die Tastatur ist vom Preis/Laitungsverhältnis okey ?


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Oktober 2011)

Eine Mechanische im Büro tauglichem Dress und mit dem Preislimit...
Da bleibt ja nur Cherry.


----------



## Bejing11 (24. Oktober 2011)

Mist mir ist gerade aufgefallen das zwischen den F-Tasten (F1,F2,...) und den Zahlen ein ganzschön großer Abstand besteht.
Ob ich mit der Umstellung klarkomme? 
Denn ich muss die ziemlich oft benutzen.

Gibs vielleicht noch nadre Bürotagliche mechanische Tastaturen ohne viel Schnick Schnack?


----------



## moparcrazy (24. Oktober 2011)

Da gibt's so einige ... nur keine in der Preisklasse!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Arbeitsplatz les ich zum ersten mal. Auf der Arbeit PC Games? cooool


 Drei Mal darfst Du raten, warum meine zweite Filco (*Brownie's*) im Büro auf der Tischplatte liegt...


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Um das PCGH-Heft darunter zu verstecken?


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Oktober 2011)

ok sagen wir das Preis Budget wird auf 100€ erhöht 


Edited: 
Nur so nebenbei. 
Könnte ich auf einer japanischen Tastatur mit englischem Layout auch deutsch schreiben ?


----------



## voyag3r (25. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich steh auch nicht auf solche flachen Tasten bei der Tastatur und war auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Tastenbrett. Deshalb wollte ich hier auch mal nen Tip abgeben. 

Hatte mal irgend ne Hama Tastatur vom Wühltisch für 5 Steine. 

H-Taste ging manchmal nicht -->  gleich wieder entsorgt

Dafür kann ich Dir aber das Logitech Deluxe 250 Keyboard ans Herz legen. Gibts u.a. bei amazon und cyberport für weniger als 10 Euronen.

Logitech Deluxe 250 Keyboard USB Schwarz Bulk

Logitech Deluxe 250 Tastatur USB schnurgebunden schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die hatte ich ne ganze Weile am PC im Einsatz (auch zum Zocken). Bin umgestiegen auf G15, aber nur weil ich sie für 20,- gebraucht von nem Kollegen bekommen hab.

Ich finde die Deluxe 250 ist eine einfache aber sehr gute Tastatur. Warum also extra bis 100,- Euro ausgeben?

Ist aber nicht schlecht, dass Du auf Arbeit deine eigene Tastatur mitbringen darfst.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

Bejing11 schrieb:


> Da ich die flachen Tasten nicht altso mag wäre ich über eine mechanische Tastatur mit hohen Tasten sehr glücklich.


 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

Bejing11 schrieb:


> ok sagen wir das Preis Budget wird auf 100€ erhöht
> 
> 
> Edited:
> ...


 
Ja das geht. Solange im Betriebssystem Deutsches Tastaturlayout eingestellt ist.

Für 100,-€ eine Tastatur für auf der Arbeit?
also für etwa 100,-€ gibt es Cherry mit MX brown. Tactile, ohne klick, leichte Federn, US Layout: PLU ML-87 mit Versand unter 100€


----------



## Skeksis (25. Oktober 2011)

voyag3r schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht schlecht, dass Du auf Arbeit deine eigene Tastatur mitbringen darfst.



Ich benutz auch auf Arbeit meine alte ausrangierte Maus (G5) und sobald ich Kohle für ne Filco  über hab geht meine Zowie mit in den Betrieb. Ich krieg das sogar bezuschusst, weil mein Chef kapiert hat, das zufriedene Mitarbeiter viel wert sind. Und gerade Vielschreiber auch gutes Werkzeug gebrauchen können.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

Leider ist Preis/Leistung der Zowie Celeritas unter aller Kanone. Sonst hätte ich auch eine.


----------



## Skeksis (25. Oktober 2011)

50,- in der Bucht. Da stimmt es dann wieder. Neu hätte ich sie auch nicht gekauft sondern direkt zur Filco gegriffen. So ist sie aber eine günstige Einstiegsdroge gewesen.

Aber was genau stört dich denn?


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

der Neupreis ist außerirdisch. Einziger Unterschied zur Steelseries 6Gv2 sind die Switches. Dafür ist der Preis _doppelt_ so hoch. Das sind Filco-Preise! Das mit dem 100Hz Polling ist nutzloser Kram, den man nur als Verkaufsargument benutzen kann.


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Oktober 2011)

Qsenn SEM-DT35 Gaming Keyboard Korean-English WHITE PS2 | eBay

sie soll in Korea ganz beliebt sein und auch mechanisch 
Wäre es theoretisch möglich auf der Tastatur genause so zu typen wie auf einer deutschen Tastatur ?
Ich kenne eh alle Tasten asuwendig auf Grund meines Berufes.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Tastatur von Samsung. Mal was anderes. 
Nö, mechanisch ist die nicht.
Aus irgendwelchen unverständlichen Gründen ist das die Tastatur, mit der 200% aller koreanischen Warcraft/Starcraft-ProGamer zocken.  Nur darum hat sie einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

Qsenn DT 35 sieht man bei koreanischen Profis zum Beispiel auf den Starcraft Turnieren sehr häufig. 이영호 (Flash) zum Beispiel. Hab auch schon blaue, braune cherry MX und ein paar Topre gesehen.

Solange du in Windows die Tastatureinstellung nicht von Deutsch auf irgendeine andere umstellst, tippst du da Deutsch. Egal welche Tastatur du einsteckst und wie die Tasten bedruckt sind. 

_ABER: Das auf dem Bild ist eine mit einem BIGASS enter. Da fehlt Dir dann die #' Taste, und bei dem shift glaub ich auch die <> Taste. Bin mir nicht sicher. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine 104 Tasten. Wenn nicht sogar 103. Deutsche Tastaturen haben 105 Tasten.
_ 
edit:
die qsenn dt35 kostet etwa 10$ und ist deswegen in korea so beliebt, weil sie kein Blocking hat für den preis. So schreibt das ein Koreanischer Spieler. Das Tippgefühl soll doch leicht billig sein.

hier mal eine in action:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bwQE4HuUUCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Also so wie ich das sehe wäre die blaue cherry besser.

Nochmal edit:

hab 2 gebrauchte gefunden. 
*G80-3000 LFADE (1 board)*
used, MX blues, ps2 plug
30€
*
g80-3000 LPCDE*
used, MX blacks, USB
35€

Bei Interesse schreib ne PM, dann schick ich dir den link. Ein PS/2 USB Adapter hat der Typ bestimmte auch.


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ah ich hab sogar einen Pro gefunden der mit der G80-300 zockt.

Was meint ihr vom Sound her (720p) blaue oder schwarze Swichtes ??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4x19bPxWyoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich glaube das blau typische Klickgeräusch kommt von der Maus


----------



## s|n|s (25. Oktober 2011)

blaue, ganz sicher!

edit: 

hier kann man auch ganz gut die unterschiede hören von den blauen zu den anderen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYK03ltDcqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Und das trotz Logitech-Ärmelaufnäher. 

Blue or black - gute Frage - blue. ich stehe ja auf die Blues - und finde das Gemecker über die Lautstärke maßlos übertrieben. Und das ist ja auch nicht wirklich laut.


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Oktober 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> blaue, ganz sicher!


 

hmm ja sicher ?
weil irgendwie klingen die blauen in deinem geposteten Video lauter


----------



## OctoCore (25. Oktober 2011)

Da ist auch nicht so viel Grundrauschen vom Hintergrund.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass die Blues da sehr spitz klingen (im Vergleichsvideo). Also schon mal ganz anders als die beiden Blue-Tastas hier bei mir.


----------



## Bejing11 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte an sich kein Problem mit den blauen wenn man sie nicht durch eine dünne Holztür hört.
Muss mich wohl am Wochenende mal an den blauen der Razer BlackWidow probieren im Elektro"fachhandel".


----------



## s|n|s (26. Oktober 2011)

++++ Cherry G80-1000 HFD/06 MX-Blue QWERTZ N-Key Rollover Dioden-Switches ++++ | eBay


----------



## Bejing11 (26. Oktober 2011)

Die Tastatur heist G80-1000.
Ist das die gleiche wie die G80-3000 ??
Mit dem Begriff  N-Key Rollover Dioden-Switches1000 kann ich leider auch nichts anfangen.


Aber danke für den Link wenn ich am Freitag probetippe auf der BlackWidow könnte ich ja immernoch auf diese bieten. 



​


----------



## s|n|s (26. Oktober 2011)

Die ist besser als die -3000. Braucht aber einen Adapter. Für NKRO / N-Key Rollover gibts ne schöne Erklärung hier.
Ausserdem hat die Doubleshots.


----------



## Bejing11 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach ich probier jetzt in Erfahrung zu bringen mit welcher G80-3000 _Socke_ (deutscher Progamer SC2) spielt und dann hol ich mir die gleiche Version. Da kann man ja dann nichts falsch machen wenn selbst die Progamer von der Tastatur überzeugt sind.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

Man kann eine ganze Menge falsch machen, wenn man bei Sachen, die in erster Linie mit persönlichem Gefühl und Geschmack zu tun haben, einfach irgendwelche Fremde nachäfft.


----------



## s|n|s (27. Oktober 2011)

Was will er groß machen. Irgendwohin gehen und die Tastaturen Probe tippen ist ja leider nicht drin. Hat ja kein Laden.

Aber nur weil irgendein gesponsorter Typ jetzt die Tastatur von seinem Sponsor tippt würd ich die nicht kaufen. Das ist wahr.


----------



## Nocci (27. Oktober 2011)

Wobei Socke keinen Hardware Sponsor hat und aTn afaik auch keinen Peripheriehersteller als Partner hat, die hat er sich schon aus freien Stücken ausgesucht.

Ob Black, Clear oder Blue ist dann wieder Geschmackssache, bei Blue wird ja gern von Double Tap Problematik gesprochen, aber das ist mehr ein theoretisches "Problem". Grade bei Select auf der vorherigen Seite sieht man ja, dass auch er Blue benutzt (wie viele andere SC2 Pros auch, z.B. alle die 'ne Black Widow benutzen) und er ist zumindest was Foreigner angeht einer der schnelleren Spieler.


----------



## Bejing11 (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja aber ich denke das Laute klicken könnte meine Mitmenschen stören. Wie gesagt ich geh die Blackwidow probetippen und vielleicht liegt ja bei uns im Saturn auch noch eine Raptor K1 (die haben ja selbst Steelseries Zeugs) rum dann hab ich auch die schwarzen Swichts zum testen. Letztendlich endscheide ich nach eigenehm empfinden.

Nochmal zu Socke  
Der hat kein Hardwaresponsor 100%tig nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja.. im Saturn hier ist so eine Art Altar-Nische mit den Sachen von TT-eSports, SteelSeries, Razer usw. aufgebaut. Da findet man neben dem üblichen Plunder auch die brauchbareren Sachen von denen und kann Hand anlegen. Interessanterweise darf der Logitechkram da nicht rein.


----------



## s|n|s (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues Mekka.  wo ist "hier"?


----------



## Bejing11 (27. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut meiner Meinung nach. 
Viele meinen ja das man mit der G80-3000 kein SC2 spielen könnte wegen dem _NRKO/Ghosting_ aber wenn Progamer wie Select und Socke, welche ja einen APM von rund 200 haben diese Tastatur benutzen ist das doch eigentlich schon wiederlegt.

Kann mich da noch einer aufklären  ?

Edited: 
Wenn die TT Tastaur im Saturn liegt. Welche Switches hat die ?


----------



## s|n|s (27. Oktober 2011)

Bejing11 schrieb:


> Wenn die TT Tastaur im Saturn liegt. Welche Switches hat die ?


  black


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (28. Oktober 2011)

Als ich das letzte Mal im Saturn war, war die einzige mech. die sie hatten die BW -_-


----------



## OctoCore (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Preise sind allerdings jenseits von Gut und Böse. Zumindest in der Regel. Meine Xai-Ersatz-Maus habe ich aber vom Saturn-"Schrein".


----------



## Skeksis (28. Oktober 2011)

Also die Saturn & MM bei uns führen nur Schrott. Also Düren / Aachen / Köln und Umgebung. Oder ich hab den richtigen nur noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nocci (28. Oktober 2011)

Nochmal zu den Blue Switches:

Wenn DongRaeGu so auf 'ner Black Widow rumkloppen kann, dann gibt's mit Sicherheit keine Probleme mit der Kombination Blue Switches + SC2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQHIcGCiskY


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sehr schnell.
Ich denke da kann er die BW versagen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Drei Mal darfst Du raten, warum meine zweite Filco (*Brownie's*) im Büro auf der Tischplatte liegt...





OctoCore schrieb:


> Um das PCGH-Heft darunter zu verstecken?


 Woher weißt Du?


----------



## Bejing11 (28. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich denke da kann er die BW versagen.



was heist das ? 

Ehm ja wie siehts nun mit dem NRKO/Ghosting bei der G80-3000 aus denkt ihr ich könnte da Probleme bekommen ?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Schai mal hier rein:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...182072-begriffs-erklaerung-nkro-ghosting.html.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Oktober 2011)

Bejing11 schrieb:


> was heist das ?
> 
> Ehm ja wie siehts nun mit dem NRKO/Ghosting bei der G80-3000 aus denkt ihr ich könnte da Probleme bekommen ?


 
Kommt wohl aufs Spiel an. Ich nutze eine seit 12 Jahren und bin noch nie über irgendwelche Probleme in der Art gestolpert. Das heißt aber nichts.


----------



## moparcrazy (29. Oktober 2011)

Auf das Spiel, das Tippverhalten, das Persönliche Empfinden... Probleme kann muss es aber nicht geben.


----------



## Bejing11 (30. Oktober 2011)

gut hab mir nur halt sorgen gemacht das mein computer rumspinnt falls ich doch mal 2 Tasten gleichzeitig drücke


----------



## plaGGy (3. November 2011)

Ne BW hat auf dem wichtigen Block rund um wasd im Grunde fast überall ein 6rko (warum nicht generell, das frag ich mich auch immer, aber irgenwo her muss ja die Hälfte des Preises kommen ) und wenn selbst DongRaeGu, der weltbeste Zergspieler (Zerg = meistes Micro) auf einer BW spielt dann kann das hier im Forum auch jeder in Sc2. 

Antighosting und NRKO ist aber wie man hier sieht wohl auch immer wieder gerne gutes Marketing...
Ich habs bei mir noch nicht bemerkt, wenn dann vll unbewusst aber das halte ich auch für unrealistisch, ich meine, man hat beim Spielen eh nur 5 Finger (davon liegt meist einer auf Leer und einer auf den Befehlstasten), wie sollte man da auf ein 6RKO kommen, ohne sich die Hand zu verkrampfen 
Zu mal die Umschalt/STRG/Alt-Befehle sowiso nur indirekt mit dazuzählen.

Soll jetzt keine Empfehlung für oder gegen eine BW sein (ich hab sie schließlich auch im Gaming gebrauch), aber wenn ich lesen muss das ein DRG damit nicht spielen kann... in Sc2 können Befehle sowieso nur hintereinander abgearbeitet werden, also müsste man der Tastaturunterstellen, das sie Anschläge verschluckt, ide zu schnell ausgeführt werden. Und das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nocci (3. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> aber wenn ich lesen muss das ein DRG damit nicht spielen kann...


 
Wo liest Du das denn?

Ich hab das Video doch verlinkt um genau das Gegenteil zu zeigen, dass die oftmals als minderwertig verschrieene BW und zum Gaming "ungeeigneten" Blue Switches selbst für jemanden wie DRG "ausreichen".


----------



## plaGGy (3. November 2011)

Nocci schrieb:


> Wo liest Du das denn?
> 
> Ich hab das Video doch verlinkt um genau das Gegenteil zu zeigen, dass die oftmals als minderwertig verschrieene BW und zum Gaming "ungeeigneten" Blue Switches selbst für jemanden wie DRG "ausreichen".



Meinte den 1. Post auf der Seite, da les ich das raus.
Aber ka was er genau meint  :



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schnell.
> Ich denke da kann er die BW versagen.





Hab auf der Blizzcon auch gesehen wie er sehr gut mit der Tasta spielen konnte. Und ich spiele selbst drauf und komme blendend mit zurecht.


----------



## Nocci (3. November 2011)

Jo den Post hab ich quasi ignoriert...nicht so wirklich deutsch XD


----------



## moparcrazy (4. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Ne BW hat auf dem wichtigen Block rund um wasd im Grunde fast überall ein 6rko (warum nicht generell, das frag ich mich auch immer, aber irgenwo her muss ja die Hälfte des Preises kommen )
> 
> Antighosting und NRKO ist aber wie man hier sieht wohl auch immer wieder gerne gutes Marketing...
> ich meine, man hat beim Spielen eh nur 5 Finger (davon liegt meist einer auf Leer und einer auf den Befehlstasten), wie sollte man da auf ein 6RKO kommen, ohne sich die Hand zu verkrampfen
> ...


Für W-A-S-D oder E-S-D-F Spieler ist bei der BlackWidow ja auch alles im  grünen Bereich. Es ist aber wichtig zu wissen das das nicht auf der  gesamten Tastatur der Fall ist. 

Die Hälfte des Preises von was? Die Steelseries 6Gv2 kostet weniger hat aber auf der gesamten Tastatur 6KRO/USB.

Antighosting ist reines Marketing da dieser Effekt real nicht vorkommt.
Key-rollover ist aber ein real existierendes Problem.
Mit einem key-rollover von 6KRO ist man wie Du richtig sagst auf der  sicheren Seite. Aber schlimmstenfalls hat die BlackWidow eben nur  2KRO, dazu begrenzt sie auch noch die Modifier auf zwei.
Also wenn alles  Blöd läuft hat man max. 4 Tasten die gleichzeitig gedrückt werden  können und verarbeitet werden... 

Welches Programm Du damit bedienst und wie dieses befehle abarbeitet ist  hier nicht relevant, da nicht das Programm sondern die Tastatur  begrenzt.
Das von Dir bezweifelte verschlucken tritt gerade im fall der BlackWidow  ein. Die hat nämlich streng genommen gar kein key-rollover sondern  key-lockout, also sie verweigert ab der summe n an gedrückten Tasten  weitere eingaben.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Das von Dir bezweifelte verschlucken tritt gerade im fall der BlackWidow  ein. Die hat nämlich streng genommen gar kein key-rollover sondern  key-lockout, also sie verweigert ab der summe n an gedrückten Tasten  weitere eingaben.


 
Das ist komisch. Genau das macht meine BWU nicht - wenn das bedeutet, das ich, wenn ich in die 2KRO-Falle getappt bin - also z.B. YX drücke, wo dann C nicht geht - auch sonst keine weitere Taste drücken kann. Das geht aber sehr wohl.
Nur eben nicht mehr als 6 Tasten. Wenn das so ist, dann hat aber jede Tastatur, die bestenfalls X KRO kann, bei mehr als X ein Key-Lockout. Oder ich bin zu doof um Key-Lockout zu begreifen. 
Und wenn nur zwei Modifier gleichzeitig gingen, dann würde ich echt dumm aussehen mit meinen ganzen STRG-WIN-ALT-SHIFT-Autohotkey-Makros.
Okay - du hast selbst die BW - und grade darum wundere ich mich.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. November 2011)

Wie gesagt ging es hier um "Schlimmstenfalls".
Du drückst YXC = Y und X werden ausgelöst C nicht = 2 key-lockout
Du drückst YXSQ =Y,X,S werden ausgelöst Q nicht = 3 key-lockout
Du drückst YXSDWE= alle key's werden ausgelöst = 6 key-lockout
Es kommt immer auf die Kombination an und den Bereich der Matrix.
Das gleiche gilt für die Modifier, auch hier kommt es auf die Kombination an.
Der unterschied von key-rollover und key-lockout.
Key-rollover: zb. Q W E A S D werden gedrückt und gehalten, drückst Du  nun noch zusätzlich R wird das R ausgelöst dafür aber eine der anderen  gedrückten und nach wie vor gehaltenen tasten gelöscht zb. Q. Es wird  danach also angezeigt = W E A S D R
Key-lockout: Q W E A S D werden auch gedrückt und gehalten, drückst Du  nun noch zusätzlich R wird das R nicht ausgelöst. Hier bleibt das  Ergebnis = Q W E A S D
Wenn ich richtig lese und Du für Deine Makros AutoHotkey benutzt hast Du sowieso keine Beschränkungen durch die Tastatur. AutoHotkey hat kein key-rollover oder key-lockout es beschränkt auch  nicht die Modifier das Programm hat quasi Full N key-rollover.


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

So wie du das Keylockout erklärst, gefällt es mir besser als Rollover. 
Denn wenn ich 6 Tasten drücke (und das auch so will) und versehentlich im Getümmel an eine 7. Taste komme, wird bei 6KRO mit Lockout die Eingabe nicht durch die 7. Taste geändert. Und wenn eh nicht mehr als 6 Tasten parallel gehen, ist es im Endeffekt ja wurscht, ob Rollover oder Lockout - es geht so oder so nicht mehr.

Nein... ich schicke mit AHK keine Makros mit mehreren Modifiern los, sondern rufe mit den Modifier-Tasten Makros auf.
Beispiel: im Normalfall läuft meine Grafikkarte völlig untertaktet und undervolted - wenn ich zocken möchte, drücke ich STRG+WIN+ALT+H (H wie HIGH ), um die Karte mit dem Makro _"F:\32Bit\Hardware\Nvidia Inspector\nvidiaInspector.exe" -setShaderClock:0,2,1800 -setMemoryClock:0,2,2180 -setVoltage:0,2,1000_ auf spielfähige Leistung zu bringen.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. November 2011)

Ahhh, ok. Endlich mal ein sinnvoller Einsatz von Makros! Deine Kombi  geht andere eben nicht. Bei L-Shift + R-Shift ist zb. kein weiterer  Modifier mehr möglich.
Muss zugeben das drückt wohl keiner...
Aber bei den Modifiern gilt auch das gleiche wie bei den anderen Key's: Kleinste mögliche Kombi zählt.


----------



## plaGGy (6. November 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes: Wer drückt soviele Tasten gleichzeitig ??? 
habs grad mal versucht.... da bekomm ich ja Krämpfe 

Na jedenfalls im aufs Topic zu kommen: Ich denke mit einer BW kann man sehr wohl Starcraft 2 spielen, auch bei Egoshootern hab ich in meinem Semiprofessionellen Umfeld im Grunde nichts schlechtes gehört. Und ich finde das sie sich als Einstieg um die Mechas mal zu testen durchaus lohnt, immerhin kostet sie nur die Hälfte der Filcos, und 150€ sind eben für die 1. Mecha dann doch happig (auch wenn die Qualität es eventeull rechtfertigt! Geht mir hier eher um das Große ganze Mögen der Mechastruktur)
Dennoch werde ich mir bei Zeiten mal eine Filco zulegen und diese mal Testen!
Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich Brown oder Blues nehmen solle, hm  aber ads gehört hier nicht hin


----------



## moparcrazy (6. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> aber *ads* gehört hier nicht hin


Muuuuhahaha wie geil!


Natürlich kann man mit der BlackWidow spielen und solange man den  Standard W-A-S-D nicht verlässt wird man auch keine Probleme bekommen.
Was halt noch ein Problem sein kann sind die Switch's der BlackWidow,  Blue's gelten als guter Switch zum Tippen aber nur bedingt geeignet zum  Gaming. Schuld daran ist der Resetpunkt der Blue's, der liegt deutlich  Höher als bei allen anderen Switch's.  Also bei Black, Red, Clear, Brown  muss man sehr wenig Tastenhub freigeben um erneut auszulösen, bei Blue  relativ viel. Dies ist aber auch nur graue Theorie und kann muss aber  nicht stören. 
Viele stolze und zufriedene Besitzer beweisen immer wieder das man mit der BlackWidow mit Blue Switch's sehr wohl gut spielen kann.


----------



## Skeksis (8. November 2011)

Ich kenne durchaus auch glückliche Gamer, die die BW besitzen und über mehr als genug "Skill" verfügen, damit sie mir sagen können ob das Ding was taugt oder nicht. Ich persönlich empfinde den Blue Switch beim Zocken durchaus als schön und praktisch, aber das geklicke geht mir mit der Zeit echt ernsthaft aufn Zeiger. Vor allem anbetrachts dessen, dass meine Freundin sich oftmals im gleichen Zimmer aufhält wie ich während ich zocke. Wie es allerdings wäre, wenn nicht dauernd ob der Geräuchkullise mein schlechtes Gewissen wach würde, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Für mich sind die Blues sowas wie DER Switch für die Chefsekretärin, die verdammt viel Schreiben muss und dabei aber in einem eigenen Raum sitzt. Da kann ich mir dann wiederrum vorstellen, dass man irgendwann an dem Geräuch sogar seinen Spass entwickelt.


----------



## OctoCore (9. November 2011)

So hört man als Chef wenigstens, ob die Tippsklaven auch richtig ausgelastet sind.


----------



## alphaLX (15. November 2011)

So, wollte mich nur mal kurz für die hilfreichen Hinweise zur Kaufentscheidung bedanken, die ich dem Thread hier entnehmen konnte. Ein ziemlich fieser Anfix-Thread ist das hier geworden, so dass ich mich dann letzte Woche entschieden habe, meine Logitech G11 für völlig inaktzeptabel zu erklären. ^^ 

Einen Tag lang draufrum gedacht und dann hab ich mir in England die Filco Majestouch 2 mit den braunen MX Switches von Cherry bestellt - erschien mir als der ideale Kompromiss zwischen einem Mechboard für Gamer, die auch überdurchschnittlich viel auf der Tastatur schreiben.

Wenn man überlegt, dass ich da ziemlich blind knapp 140 Euro (inkl. der blauen WASD-Tasten) investiert habe, bin ich mit dem Resultat umso zufriedener. Sehr feines Keyboard ist das.


----------

